# Parking Place Finished



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well I took advantage of the cool weather and holiday to make our planned parking area for the Outback usable. In the spring we demolished an old milking house on the farm. The remaining slab seemed a perfect place to park the Outback and is just behind and to the side of our house. On the first try we crashed the back steps because the slope leading to the slab was too steep. Now I had the chance to play with the tractor and finish the approach to the slab. In a few weeks we'll bring in some gravel to finish it off. I'll move the Outback forward after I have the gravel in front of the slab.

Next on the list is a gazebo and outdoor brick BBQ on the two round slabs beside the parking area. The round slabs are from some grain storage bins we took down and sold. We'll use left over / salvaged materials (wood, brick, etc.) to put these things together but probably next year. This kind of work is more like play.

Tony


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

freefaller25 said:


> Well I took advantage of the cool weather and holiday to make our planned parking area for the Outback usable. In the spring we demolished an old milking house on the farm. The remaining slab seemed a perfect place to park the Outback and is just behind and to the side of our house. On the first try we crashed the back steps because the slope leading to the slab was too steep. Now I had the chance to play with the tractor and finish the approach to the slab. In a few weeks we'll bring in some gravel to finish it off. I'll move the Outback forward after I have the gravel in front of the slab.
> 
> Next on the list is a gazebo and outdoor brick BBQ on the two round slabs beside the parking area. The round slabs are from some grain storage bins we took down and sold. We'll use left over / salvaged materials (wood, brick, etc.) to put these things together but probably next year. This kind of work is more like play.
> 
> Tony


Very nice!!! Keep up the good work...and don't forget to play!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Very sweet. Love it a lot.

John


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

That's a great site! I am very envious of your farm and the space you have. Here in Stafford I have to keep my Outback at a Storage Facility because of the homeowner association restrictions. $$$$$ per month for a small parking space! I need a farm!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Tony that looks really great.







Well done job.







I am also planning a parking space for the Outback, but it will have to wait until this winter to get it built. Too many things going on right now.









Leon


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks fantastic.















Thanks for the pics.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Must be nice to have land. In Los Angeles I'm almost considered a rancher because I have a side yard big enough to park the camper


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Now you just need to take and build an enclosure for it to keep it out of the weather and you will be set. I am putting mine in a barn this winter to keep the weather off of her.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Can we have a rally at your place?

With Arizona having about 88% of its land owned by the government or reservations, the homeowners are left with very small lots but lots of HOA covenants. Don't even get me started on storage fees.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I am putting mine in a barn this winter to keep the weather off of her.


 Don't forget to mouse proof the OB or you may open it in Spring and have a mess!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice jobLooks great Tony
Are you gonna run power out to the pad also?

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice! We're planning a landing pad for Puff, too ..... just haven't gotten there yet. You've given us some good ideas...including the nearby BBQ


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice Tony!

After putting our camper away this weekend I also am thinking of pouring a slab for our 21RS. The only time I can cut the grass under it is when I pull it out. And right now there is not much in the way of grass under it!!

So since we had a fair amount of rain this weekend, the camper was put away on wet, soft soil (mostly sand). I going to have to see what it'll cost me to have 3 yards of concrete delivered. I can level and finish it myself.

Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I am putting mine in a barn this winter to keep the weather off of her.


 Don't forget to mouse proof the OB or you may open it in Spring and have a mess!!!

Steve
[/quote]

What exactly do you do to mouse proof the OB?

I wish I could park mine closer to my house...it is about a quarter acre away. It sits high and dry on an old well packed gravel driveway that is partially grassed over. Sunday my dh parked it much quicker then he did the last two times.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> What exactly do you do to mouse proof the OB?


A box of bounce fabric softener sheets all around the floor and beds in the OB, I put those boxes of poison just between the wheels and call it good. I'm not sure why the bounce sheets work but for the price it's worth it for me and it smells fresh whenever I open it during the winter. I "think" it has something to do with the chemicals in the sheets and also the small cloth pads catch on their claws and make it hard to walk on so they don't like it but again it's just a guess.

Stay tuned for an official answer.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew....that is "land-o-plenty" for sure!!

Looks like a great start. I bet the added gravel will make this one top notch porject!


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks great.

This is my next project.

We used fabric softener sheets in our Pop-Up and we never had a mouse. Not sure why, but the work.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Great parking place. Gravel on the approach would work very nicely. Here's mine in WA - the shelter over it will go up next spring and we're running power, fixing the water already there (break in the pipe somewhere) and hooking up to the septic for a nice little RV site. Then I'll put in a little lawn for the awning and we'll be good to go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Must be nice to have land.


My sentiments exactly!

Nice job, Tony! That should work out great for you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Scott Z -- with a parking spot like that, you don't need to go camping.


----------

